# Just SHUT UP



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Can't blame him for wanting to join in the fun...


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Are you allowing him to break on the dock diving or does he sit till sent. Could be tied to the breaking. Might ask your pro but i would stop the dock diving until I got him steadied. JMHO 
Allowed to break on the dock but not on marks. However the dock could be considered a mark also.

Just something I thought about with Radar playing with Missy and competing with Missy for a bumper on fun bumpers.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like he is doing a great job with his handling in the water 

But yeah, big powerful dog wanting to get into the water can result in you getting into the water too!! Glad you didn't end up in the pond. I can so picture the vibrating and whining - umm, actually have seen it in a dog or two LOL


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

No, believe it or not he does NOT break on dock diving. He's put on a sit-stay at one end of the 40 foot dock, I go to the other end next to the pool, and he stays until I release him.
I wish I could get him as steady around birds as he is on the dock. 




Radarsdad said:


> Are you allowing him to break on the dock diving or does he sit till sent. Could be tied to the breaking. Might ask your pro but i would stop the dock diving until I got him steadied. JMHO
> Allowed to break on the dock but not on marks. However the dock could be considered a mark also.
> 
> Just something I thought about with Radar playing with Missy and competing with Missy for a bumper on fun bumpers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yep, you also saw/heard Tito do it when he met Ms. Towhee! Same behavior....



Sunrise said:


> Sounds like he is doing a great job with his handling in the water
> 
> But yeah, big powerful dog wanting to get into the water can result in you getting into the water too!! Glad you didn't end up in the pond. I can so picture the vibrating and whining - umm, actually have seen it in a dog or two LOL


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh Barb, I am so sorry, Tito is just not the dog for you. Hey, since I feel so bad for you, you know with all the whining and breaking, I'll take him off your hands. I'll go make flight arrangements now..

Dang I love that dog. I may seriously have to think about Breeze's next litter being sired by Tito.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> yep, you also saw/heard Tito do it when he met Ms. Towhee! Same behavior....


LOL - I've also seen it in my King, his buddy Ori and a few others when it comes to BIRDS!!!! LOL

Birds, hey a Towhee is a bird too    Ms Towhee is a Chickadee daughter, more birds....


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

> No, believe it or not he does NOT break on dock diving. He's put on a sit-stay at one end of the 40 foot dock, I go to the other end next to the pool, and he stays until I release him


That blows that theory out of the *WATER*:--dumbfounded:

Pun intended

Still would rather have a dog that crazy about water and inherently honest in it. 

Wanna trade pups?

We can swap back when this one is housebroken! Deal???????


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I might have sold him to you this morning for $3.50, exact change only, lol.
The bolded statement, now that's the ultimate compliment.



DNL2448 said:


> Oh Barb, I am so sorry, Tito is just not the dog for you. Hey, since I feel so bad for you, you know with all the whining and breaking, I'll take him off your hands. I'll go make flight arrangements now..
> 
> *Dang I love that dog. I may seriously have to think about Breeze's next litter being sired by Tito*.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

totally agree about the love of water, pro says to me all the time that a whole lot of things are or will be easier because of his "attitude" about water. The other stuff we can train for, well, geez I hope so although some days it doesn't seem like it, but if that love of water isn't there, you can't train it into them.
No, don't want to trade pups, I'd be afraid I'd mess that little boy up big time and you wouldn't be too happy with me.....(don't remember how to housetrain a pup, either, Tito came home from the breeder housetrained)



Radarsdad said:


> That blows that theory out of the *WATER*:--dumbfounded:
> 
> Pun intended
> 
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

nah, he just has an eye for a pretty girl 



Sunrise said:


> LOL - I've also seen it in my King, his buddy Ori and a few others when it comes to BIRDS!!!! LOL
> 
> Birds, hey a Towhee is a bird too    Ms Towhee is a Chickadee daughter, more birds....


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Almost dragged me in the pond (I had the long line on him because I was anticipating him breaking).


Ok, I have a visual here of Tito hitting the bank on the other side of the pond at a full run, and you hanging on to the ski rope getting towed across the pond. Cowabunga!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hahahaha, hadn't thought of that, next time I need to have my water skis on!



hollyk said:


> Ok, I have a visual here of Tito hitting the bank on the other side of the pond at a full run, and you hanging on to the ski rope getting towed across the pond. Cowabunga!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh you ain't heard NOTHING yet... you want to hear noise when there is water, wait til you see Quinn... We are working on it. It is hard, because we have to simulate the situation to get her to really let go. Quinn is just plain noisy when she is excited to work, agility, runs at the park, hunt work, swimming.... you name it. 

Tito will get it. I have faith.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, at least he loves water! That's great you are starting to handle in water already!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> hahahaha, hadn't thought of that, next time I need to have my water skis on!


Yeah, not enough dog stuff in your car plenty of room for water skis. LOL


----------

